# Check out this dog



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Walleyeguy's father has trained rabbit and squirrel dogs through the years but failing health doesn't allow him to get into the woods as often as he would like. He recently saw a segment on TV on pointers and said he would like to try and train one. He aquired a video on training, applied the techniques plus his vast amount of dog savy and has brought this German Shorthair pup to this point at 6 months of age. The pup plays and acts like a six month old pup until it is time to hunt. He then becomes a dog full of hunting desire and obeys commands well beyond his young appearance. He held this point at least three to four minutes while I got my camera and shot several pictures. He was then allowed to flush the planted quail. Hope you enjoy and appreciate this picture.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I really wish I had the time to train my young dog. He definitely has it in him to be a retriever, and possibly a pointer. I've got him out twice this season and he has taken to the field rather well. Still, he has a long way to go.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very impressive! There's not much more impressive than watching a good bird dog hunt.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I agree with that. Snow falling and the sudden lock up of your dog on a grouse, not much better than that.


----------

